# Miracles , What Is The Truth And What Is Fake ?



## Seeker2013 (Oct 8, 2015)

I am sure all of you have heard of this man who was healed from cancer in SGGS's presence , Vasu Bhardwaj




 

I am not doubting the power of guru but I am doubting this particular incidence of this man .
What if he was just paid by SGPC to just come on stage and say all this so as to invigorate the dwindling faith of sikh masses ? what is its a plot by sikh preachers to make sikhs believe in SGGS?
I am just wondering , what is the truth and what is falsehood ?


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 8, 2015)

If it is untrue, what would you say it says about Sikhism?, then ask yourself the same question were it true. How does it stand with your interpretation of the SGGS? is it consistent, or inconsistent? 

Depending on your answers, lie the answer to your own question.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jan 21, 2017)

Seeker2013 said:


> I am sure all of you have heard of this man who was healed from cancer in SGGS's presence , Vasu Bhardwaj
> 
> View attachment 19690
> 
> ...


 I have met Vasu Bhardwaj, discussed with him for hours at my house at breakfast and lunch and studied all  his Xrays and reports of which I had the copies with me but now got misplaced some where. I had regular correspondence with him to clarify further and have copies of the letters. I also saw the photograph of the light coming out of Sri Guru Granth Sahib taken by his daughter at Darbar Sahib.  As per him and the Granthi who performed the ceremony showed me the place. The incidence occurred in front of Sri Guru Granth Sahib which was in the small room under the two Nishan Sahibs in front of Sri Akal Talkhat Sahib close to the place where daily Hukamanamas are displayed. From all what I saw and observed, I cannot say that he was fake. It appeared to me a miracle and nothing else. How did it happen is beyond me.


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jan 21, 2017)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> I have met Vasu Bhardwaj, discussed with him for hours at my house at breakfast and lunch and studied all  his Xrays and reports of which I had the copies with me but now got misplaced some where. I had regular correspondence with him to clarify further and have copies of the letters. I also saw the photograph of the light coming out of Sri Guru Granth Sahib taken by his daughter at Darbar Sahib.  As per him and the Granthi who performed the ceremony showed me the place. The incidence occurred in front of Sri Guru Granth Sahib which was in the small room under the two Nishan Sahibs in front of Sri Akal Talkhat Sahib close to the place where daily Hukamanamas are displayed. From all what I saw and observed, I cannot say that he was fake. It appeared to me a miracle and nothing else. How did it happen is beyond me.




wow ! can you please share some of those pics with  us ? I def want to have darshan of light coming out of SGGS ji !


----------

